# Anyone Hunt Wassaw



## Jaz86 (Oct 26, 2016)

Some co-workers and I are talking about going and doing the Wassaw Island  hunt this. Has anyone done it? Can you camp? Opinions?


----------



## Mark R (Oct 27, 2016)

I have hunted Wassaw 3 times . Havent been since 2013 . Yes you can camp at campground . They dont provide transportation and stuff like the state island hunts or even a cooler unless things have changed . We took bikes to get out and around with . We got deer every time .


----------

